
End-to-End Encryption Isn’t as Safe as You Think - known
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-14/whatsapp-hack-shows-end-to-end-encryption-is-pointless
======
rahuldottech
Eh. Actually End-to-end encryption is the best thing we have when it comes to
secure communication. This is yet another sensationalist article from
Bloomberg with a very misleading headline.

What they mean to say is that E2E is not enough - a secure implementation and
other measures are important. Including securing the device in a manner so
that no malware can get on it to compromise privacy. This is nothing new. It's
a given and it's always been true.

~~~
late2part
Bloomberg seems to promulgate a lot of click bait fake news.

